# My Ebay Special



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

I bought a Mongoose Blackcomb off of Ebay for $120. Someone had been jumping it and the wheels and fork were trashed as well as the bottom bracket. I got a set of Vuelta Wheels for about $80, a Dart 2 fork I pwaid $79 for a year ago, an Easton seatpoist for $15, and an Ebay (never heard of this) Chasertech rear shock for $39...with rebound adjust, then I got some Deore XT derailleurs from Ebay for about $20 each. A trip to the bike shop to apply the parts was about $75 and they repaired the bottom bracket bearing. So, I got a little over $400 in it. The frame was checked out due to the abuse the bike had sustained and it was good which tells me that though heavy the frame is very tough. A co-worker has an Iron Horse Warrior he paid about $600 for. I feel my creation has equivalent or better performance...and I started with a Walgoose. It is way less bouncy in the ride than the Iron Horse and that is for sure. It seems I can ride it over just about anything and it glides over the obstacle like a hovercraft compared to the Trek 6000 hard tail I have been riding. I don't care about resale. My wife will eventually inherit it when I get another Dual suspension frame to build on. It weights 38lbs which is comparable to the weight of the Iron Horse.


----------



## Brujo (Jan 21, 2010)

pics?


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, the Promax brakes that came with it were also dogged so I did also add Tectro Disc brakes I bought used for $40...so I guess my whole deal is just over $450.000. Still it's not bad to have something this good to ride.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

neat


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

i like my trek 6000 better than my wallgoose to slow going up


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

My Trek is from late 90s and has a solid fork (it weighs 34 pounds so not much lighter). It rides damn good, but a day of riding over rocky trails leaves an old man like me (45) a little jostled. The rebound on the Chasertech shock can be adjusted to where the bounce is minimum going up hill. It is also a very stiff shock which is good...just a little padding is all I want.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh boy.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Beachin , keep us posted ok ?


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> I bought a Mongoose Blackcomb off of Ebay for $120. Someone had been jumping it and the wheels and fork were trashed as well as the bottom bracket. I got a set of Vuelta Wheels for about $80, a Dart 2 fork I pwaid $79 for a year ago, an Easton seatpoist for $15, and an Ebay (never heard of this) Chasertech rear shock for $39...with rebound adjust, then I got some Deore XT derailleurs from Ebay for about $20 each. A trip to the bike shop to apply the parts was about $75 and they repaired the bottom bracket bearing. So, I got a little over $400 in it. The frame was checked out due to the abuse the bike had sustained and it was good which tells me that though heavy the frame is very tough. A co-worker has an Iron Horse Warrior he paid about $600 for. I feel my creation has equivalent or better performance...and I started with a Walgoose. It is way less bouncy in the ride than the Iron Horse and that is for sure. It seems I can ride it over just about anything and it glides over the obstacle like a hovercraft compared to the Trek 6000 hard tail I have been riding. I don't care about resale. My wife will eventually inherit it when I get another Dual suspension frame to build on. It weights 38lbs which is comparable to the weight of the Iron Horse.


lolz

a bunch of random mish-mashed together parts randomly on a heavy poorly designed MG frame + it weighs a ton. NICE!

how much do u weigh? i hope you're light as fuc k cuz those wheels aren't going to handle much of anything more than light flat XC and that fork sure ain't gunna do much either!

but anyway. go take a ride on ur bike, u just wasted mad money on it! lol


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

That's pretty special


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

:nono: :madman: this make me want to sell my teocali to get away from the mongoose name


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

That's one hell of a waste of money. Sorry.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

What's with all the negativity? Granted, for the money spent, he would have been better off on a good old hardtail, but that is what he ended up with. No reason to go and try to discourage him from riding it - it's about getting out there and riding, not necessarily what you are riding. 

OP - enjoy the new ride. Run it into the ground and don't spend money on it, unless broken parts need to be replaced. Learn on it and become a stronger rider. Maybe down the road you could think about taking the parts to a different frame. 

Whatever you do, do not pass that off on your wife....those would be grounds for divorce.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

lol...you guys are dicks. hey ATL...just ride it. you will fall in love with the sport or you wont. if you dont, no big deal. ride around and have fun. if you do...you will be itching to waste all your hard earned money on bikes and parts like its heroin. if you catch the adiction you will most likely destroy that bike in short order, and you will be happy for the excuse to buy something new. your wife will be pissed. all day at work you will be zoning out thinking about riding. you will get fired and your wife will leave you. you will live in a box under a bridge with your dope ass bike. you will be very happy with your simplified life.


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

ride it in good health and enjoy


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

blue109 said:


> lol...you guys are dicks. hey ATL...just ride it. you will fall in love with the sport or you wont. if you dont, no big deal. ride around and have fun. if you do...you will be itching to waste all your hard earned money on bikes and parts like its heroin. if you catch the adiction you will most likely destroy that bike in short order, and you will be happy for the excuse to buy something new. your wife will be pissed. *all day at work you will be zoning out thinking about riding. you will get fired and your wife will leave you. you will live in a box under a bridge with your dope ass bike. you will be very happy with your simplified life.*


This is good. Just get a real good lock and sleep with one eye open.

To the OP, enjoy the ride and continue as you were--stay on established trails, please.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

ncfisherman said:


> What's with all the negativity? Granted, for the money spent, he would have been better off on a good old hardtail, but that is what he ended up with. No reason to go and try to discourage him from riding it - it's about getting out there and riding, not necessarily what you are riding.
> 
> OP - enjoy the new ride. Run it into the ground and don't spend money on it, unless broken parts need to be replaced. Learn on it and become a stronger rider. Maybe down the road you could think about taking the parts to a different frame.
> 
> Whatever you do, do not pass that off on your wife....those would be grounds for divorce.


the OP is a big boy, else he wouldn't be allowed on these forums or spend $400 on a bike. Discourage? what is this, the 2nd grade? this is a forum, hes going to be told things that aren't flat out lies, like "hey, your bike is hot!" The OP's not a baby, he can handle some real opinions, right?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> ...he can handle some real opinions, right?


Can you?


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

C'mon ATL, you are totally trolling. 450 bucks? 38 lbs? Comparable to the weight of an Iron Horse Warrior? Right. This is all just a rouse isn't it? It's okay. We know.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Can you?


Yeah sure. Can you?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> the OP is a big boy, else he wouldn't be allowed on these forums or spend $400 on a bike. Discourage? what is this, the 2nd grade? this is a forum, hes going to be told things that aren't flat out lies, like "hey, your bike is hot!" The OP's not a baby, he can handle some real opinions, right?


Sure, he can handle some real opinions, if those opinions are actually helpful. Saying things like "that's one hell of a waste of money" or "that's pretty special" and leaving it at that is helping noone. Atleast you tried to give some constructive criticism, skyliner1004.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> Oh yeah, the Promax brakes that came with it were also dogged so I did also add Tectro Disc brakes I bought used for $40...so I guess my whole deal is just over *$450.000. Still it's not bad to have something this good to ride.*


must be amazing! it'd be good if you can write us a mini-review of the bike + XT derailleur + vuelta wheels.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

mullen119 said:


> :nono: :madman: this make me want to sell my teocali to get away from the mongoose name


  Conversation heard at a trailhead: Hey, nice Mongoose Tee...Teeoh...Teeohcaily?? Where can I get one of those? Wal Mart stocks Mongoose, don't they?


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> Conversation heard at a trailhead: Hey, nice Mongoose Tee...Teeoh...Teeohcaily?? Where can I get one of those? Wal Mart stocks Mongoose, don't they?[/QUOTE
> 
> Back in my BMX days, there was Mongoose (the wal mart kind) and Mongoose Pro (the bike shop kind). Now its just Mongoose for both and people like me get lumped in with walgoose bikes even thought they are nothing alike. I dont recall going into Wal Mart and seeing hydro discs, air forks and shocks, double walled rims...... :madmax:


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

mullen119 said:


> Malibu412 said:
> 
> 
> > Conversation heard at a trailhead: Hey, nice Mongoose Tee...Teeoh...Teeohcaily?? Where can I get one of those? Wal Mart stocks Mongoose, don't they?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

atl, nicely spec'd....let us know how it rides. 

btw, a heavier bike doesn't necessarily detract from the cycling experience. it'll certainly build strength and endurance (esp. on climbs).....and improvement in physical ability/health is a boon no matter what your initial reasons are for getting on two wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ktse said:


> mullen119 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care what other people think of your bike? Well at least you're not riding a Specialized... bunch of profiteers, thieves, and baby killers!
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks good man, screw the haters, you shoulda seen the piece I used to ride haha, so long as you like it rock on.


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

mwc1 said:


> btw, a heavier bike doesn't necessarily detract from the cycling experience. it'll certainly build strength and endurance (esp. on climbs).....and improvement in physical ability/health is a boon no matter what your initial reasons are for getting on two wheels.


i hear that those who can't ride the weight need to get stronger, or a lighter bike and if you decide to get a lighter bike it's no reason to give someone crap for having a heavy bike. i could call people a wuss for not riding a 50lb DH bike cross country and argue they are cheating the workout but in the end you end up looking like a moron


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey , its only a couple pounds heavier than my 6 " bike . I think the OP is laughing his a$$ off reading all the reply's , his profile shows a 6000 Trek for his ride , trolling at its best .


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

DeepseaDebo said:


> i hear that those who can't ride the weight need to get stronger, or a lighter bike and if you decide to get a lighter bike it's no reason to give someone crap for having a heavy bike. i could call people a wuss for not riding a 50lb DH bike cross country and argue they are cheating the workout but in the end you end up looking like a moron


No one is talking about riding a 50 lb DH bike on a XC ride, we are talking a about riding a 38 lb XC bike on a XC ride. That is just foolish when you are doing it for 450 dollars. Nonetheless, it is all moot since this is one big trolling thread anyway. Who cares though...what else do we have to do?


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I had to check twice that this thread wasn't started by Highdelll. lol


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

WTF-IDK said:


> I had to check twice that this thread wasn't started by Highdelll. lol


 Might be his alter ego ....................


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont think that the problem falls in the weight, but it seems you guys cant get off the idea of it being heavy. The rear suspension doesn't exist, its a non active suspension design the OP saying it "floats" over the hard stuff obviously has never ridden a bike that actually has a active suspension design, let alone a shock that actually works. Dumping money into this bike is silly, most of the parts you have upgraded are decent spec'd I presume they are old XT components, but that is just me assuming/hoping. But this bike will fail, it was not meant to be ridden off road, no matter what you have done to it, it does not change this fact. Ride it till you break it, then buy something nicer. But dont go around telling people that your walgoose is better, faster, plusher, than their bikes until you ride their bikes and know what a good, fast, and plush bike feels like. 

I am not bashing gooses, my husband rides a goose, I have built one up as a spare/loaner medium travel FS. I love a good bike, this is not one, dont let yourself fool yourself. (BTW there is a good chance that this is better than your buddies ironhorse, because they too make some bikes of walgoose quality or below)


----------



## 2007Quantum2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think they went out of buisness and were bought out by some other company. im not sure tho. they havent done anything to their website since early 2009....


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

2007Quantum2 said:


> chinese. lol. yes im for real. do you want me to take pictures of both bikes the next time i am there?
> 
> im not saying it the best bike for $400, im saying its the best way to have spent $400 if it gets you into the sport.


You are an idiot. lol. Yes I'm for real.


----------



## 2007Quantum2 (Sep 13, 2009)

i dont think you know how hard it is to see sarcasm over the internet. okay, it was a rhetorrical question. i know that now. sorry for answering.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

2007Quantum2 said:


> i dont think you know how hard it is to see sarcasm over the internet. okay, it was a rhetorrical question. i know that now. sorry for answering.


I can see sarcasm as well as I can see racism.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

2007Quantum2 said:


> i dont think you know how hard it is to see sarcasm over the internet. okay, it was a rhetorrical question. i know that now. sorry for answering.


Sacasam is fine . Racial slurs are not acceptable , that will get you the ban hammer quicker than almost anything . I heartiley suggest that you edit your original post and refrain from using racial epitats in the future . :thumbsup:


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

Mongoose Blackcomb in action. 



 - from a previous post http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=288993


----------



## 2007Quantum2 (Sep 13, 2009)

sorry for the racist commett.....it just pisses me off that they can make such terrible quality bikes of such low quality and label them as iron horses. it makes people see iron horse bikes as such pieces of junk, and they arent. REAL iron horses are crazy
good.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Please edit your original post .


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

2007Quantum2 said:


> sorry for the racist commett.....it just pisses me off that they can make such terrible quality bikes of such low quality and label them as iron horses. it makes people see iron horse bikes as such pieces of junk, and they arent. REAL iron horses are crazy
> good.


Guy calm down... This thread isnt about your IH Quantum Dept. Store bike, it is about the OP's Dept. store Mongoose.

IH makes/made some great non Dept. Store bikes.

Mongoose makes some great non Dept. Store bikes.

The OP's bike is not one of them, yours can be debated in another thread.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

.....


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, we can talk about how much Ironhorse sucks in another thread. And maybe we can talk about your racist tendencies as well. You do know that Ironhorsies are Asian made, right?


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ktse said:


> Why do you care what other people think of your bike? Well at least you're not riding a Specialized... bunch of profiteers, thieves, and baby killers!


profiting is what businesses do. more profit = better company. if i owned a business, i would maximize my profits. Specialized makes among the greatest bikes out there, or else they wouldn't have the highest sales numbers in the industry.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

He removed his post , I believe that the point was well made . Thanks for standing up for the right thing .


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

mbmb65 said:


> Yeah, we can talk about how much Ironhorse sucks in another thread. And maybe we can talk about your racist tendencies as well. You do know that Ironhorsies are Asian made, right?


along with 95+% of everything else in your house. if its holding up well, i'd say they're doing a damned good job.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

the  is a clue here.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

My house was built in 1927. Do you think it was made in Asia? I always assumed it was made locally? I like to buy local when I can. And yes it's holding up very nicely.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread ........................................


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

mbmb65 said:


> My house was built in 1927. Do you think it was made in Asia? I always assumed it was made locally? I like to buy local when I can. And yes it's holding up very nicely.


you have a house in your house that was made locally? i have a dollhouse in my house that was Asian made, and that thing is about 40 years old too, and its holding up very nicely also!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

this thread







and


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Where there are dead animals, there are people hucking dead animals.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Where there are dead animals, there are people hucking dead animals.


LOL , awesome . :thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Where there are dead animals, there are people hucking dead animals.


  

Breathe through your mouth for awhile


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> lolz
> 
> a bunch of random mish-mashed together parts randomly on a heavy poorly designed MG frame + it weighs a ton. NICE!
> 
> ...


so what are you riding!!!!


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

My friend had the same mongoose that he bought for street riding a long time ago. We just got him into so serious riding. He too thought it was good rear end even though we laughed at him cause it only moved like an inch and a half. He just got a nice single pivot Cannondale and he almost crapped his pants riding his new bike. He explained his blackcomb as a hardtail piece of heavy ass metal and I quote. He retired it back to street riding.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol...elitism at it's best. I am not trolling. I am just not going to blow a grand unnecessarily. My co workers iron horse stock weighs the same and rides similarly, but with less bounce. I aint cheap...I am a web developer for a major city, but I don't waste money. Now I will not be jumping this bike...just moderate to easy XC. I don't ride pre prepared trails made for biking...I don't really ride trails at all. I use it to access remote areas of the southwest desert...off trail. I have been using this bike for a month with zero problems. Now as far as the weight goes...if you can't ride a 38lb bike and make it go your just a weak *****...lol. My road bike is a singlespeed track bike and I take it up 5 to 10 mile hills regularly, so pushing that 24 speed around is easy. Now...my wife (who has a 97 Mongoose Hilltoper) will inherit this bike when my next project is completed.

I have a SE Stout 29er frame in 22 inch size. I am going to build it up into a front suspension bike. Hopefully the SE Stout frame meets with most of you guy's elite standards? I wouldn't want to post a pic of it and be derided for slumming.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Hangingchads said:


> My friend had the same mongoose that he bought for street riding a long time ago. We just got him into so serious riding. He too thought it was good rear end even though we laughed at him cause it only moved like an inch and a half. He just got a nice single pivot Cannondale and he almost crapped his pants riding his new bike. He explained his blackcomb as a hardtail piece of heavy ass metal and I quote. He retired it back to street riding.


You missed one important point. The whole suspension system has been replaced with competent parts. Also I only ride on the weekends...I don't go every day which is where true durability comes in.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

This is mostly just like the rock climbing forums I used to post in. I would post "I got a 5.9", and the responses would all be "If you can't at least climb a 5.13c then you suck...you may as well quit". The funny thing was when I met some of those guys from that forum in person...they weren't elite climbers...just being judgmental to make themselves more than they were. I am figuring out that most enthusiast forums are the same. I don't know many mountain bike enthusiasts, but many of them must be really hung up and stuck.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Atl said:


> You missed one important point. The whole suspension system has been replaced with competent parts. Also I only ride on the weekends...I don't go every day which is where true durability comes in.


You replaced the shock, and the fork, you did not replace the design of the rear suspension, which is essentially non existent due to the way it "works" not just due to the shock that is pushing it.

People here can be "elitist" just like people in "the real world" can be elitist. But you have to realize that many of us have been riding mountain bikes hardcore for years and years. Me personally I still consider myself fairly new, and have been riding my bike nearly every day for 3 years now. We are just trying to help you, your bike is dangerous, that frame is not meant to be ridden off road. Look up the manual for it online, it will state in bold letters "This bike is not to meant for off road use" I hope you wear a helmet at the very least.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Your crazy. There is no such thing in the manual...or even a sticker on the bike. Even the really **** XR75 doesn't say that in the manual as my daughter used to have one for street riding. I take my bike 15 miles into the desert...not on trails at all with no problems. This is FUD the elitist types make up.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl I don't ride pre prepared trails made for biking...I don't really ride trails at all. I use it to access remote areas of the southwest desert...off trail.[/QUOTE said:


> :nono:


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Like my no suspension Trek 6000 is safer...hell it beats the daylights out of you.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> :nono:


Well, my real interest is not so much bikes as desert survival. I have been into abo wilderness stuff for over a decade. The bike just gets me out father and faster...from point a to b.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> Well, my real interest is not so much bikes as desert survival. I have been into abo wilderness stuff for over a decade. The bike just gets me out father and faster...from point a to b.


You can try to justify it however you wish to , riding off trail is riding off trail .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Atl said:


> This is mostly just like the rock climbing forums I used to post in. I would post "I got a 5.9", and the responses would all be "If you can't at least climb a 5.13c then you suck...you may as well quit". The funny thing was when I met some of those guys from that forum in person...they weren't elite climbers...just being judgmental to make themselves more than they were. I am figuring out that most enthusiast forums are the same. I don't know many mountain bike enthusiasts, but many of them must be really hung up and stuck.


This bears repeating.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You can try to justify it however you wish to , riding off trail is riding off trail .


 What is wrong with off trail? This can take you to places most people never see. Trails are just a fleeting amusement...I am discussing wilderness. The environmental impact is minimal since I don't tear stuff up...I just ride. Even walking has environmental impact, but a bike is less than even a horse.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Atl said:


> Your crazy. There is no such thing in the manual...or even a sticker on the bike. Even the really **** XR75 doesn't say that in the manual as my daughter used to have one for street riding. I take my bike 15 miles into the desert...not on trails at all with no problems. This is FUD the elitist types make up.


I have a XR75 in my garage would you like me to take a photo of the sticker?

And I am sure I can find a Blackcomb with the same sticker.

Just saying..

You know for someone just starting off in this sport you seem to know everything.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> This bears repeating.


Why ? you are the one going out of bounds , See you on the trail .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I have a XR75 in my garage would you like me to take a photo of the sticker?
> 
> And I am sure I can find a Blackcomb with the same sticker.
> 
> Just saying.


 Your just saying, but your not doing...lol. Anyway doesn't even owning one of those make you an inferior human?


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Why ? you are the one going out of bounds , See you on the trail .


 Well why should I be nice when 90% of all posts are just calling me an idiot...lol? I made this post based on my real bike to draw this response...I predicted it and you guys obliged. I was just checking, but I am satisfied that most people here are interested in one upping...not the bikes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> What is wrong with off trail? This can take you to places most people never see. Trails are just a fleeting amusement...I am discussing wilderness. The environmental impact is minimal since I don't tear stuff up...I just ride. Even walking has environmental impact, but a bike is less than even a horse.


Bicycles are not allowed in wilderness areas , justifying breaking the law because you "dont tear stuff up" dosent hold water . You are just another selfish self centered a$$hole whom could not care any less about the impact of your actions on the mtb community . I'll make sure to look for you in my travels in S.E. Az.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Atl said:


> Your just saying, but your not doing...lol.


Hey, ******* here is one off a XR. I will go find you a blackcomb when its not 2AM.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Man, this thread has it all! Racists, elitists, ignorant off trail riding in Wilderness area morons... Did I miss anything?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> Man, this thread has it all! Racists, elitists, ignorant off trail riding in Wilderness area morons... Did I miss anything?


Veiled threats , some general ignorance on my part for which I appologize .


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> Sure.


.....................


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's another thread from a totally different forum mentioning the same exact sticker http://www.sportscomet.com/Cycling/63794.htm

Also if you google blackcomb. There is actually a safety warning/recall for that very bike where it states how the poorly designed suspension flexes and could result in catastrophic failure. But anyway enjoy your new bike on your non-trail rides that you'll be doing.

Cheers


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> ....trolling at its best .


really?
kickstands 'Я' better


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Atl claims he is not trolling but I doubt that claim, and I hope he is, we don't want another biker coming up in the Obituaries.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> Man, this thread has it all! Racists, elitists, ignorant off trail riding in Wilderness area morons... Did I miss anything?


Animal cruelty


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atl said:


> You missed one important point. The whole suspension system has been replaced with competent parts. Also I only ride on the weekends...I don't go every day which is where true durability comes in.


No you missed the point.... By wasting money on this dangerous bike you could have bought something better. Not trying to be an elitist but speaking the truth and I'm all for getting on a bike ,and going for some fun in the sun.. We all start somewhere but why not start with something halfway safe


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mbmb65 said:


> Man, this thread has it all! Racists, elitists, ignorant off trail riding in Wilderness area morons... Did I miss anything?


Terrible grammar, inappropriate lols, a bike from ebay, unfavorable comparisons to other internet forums... it's hitting every benchmark for awful thread so far.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Where there are dead animals, there are people hucking dead animals.


I heart this.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the OP should throw a Chris King headset on that beauty.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah and get a custom powdercoat for the frame.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

Atl said:


> Well why should I be nice when 90% of all posts are just calling me an idiot...lol? I made this post based on my real bike to draw this response...I predicted it and you guys obliged. I was just checking, but I am satisfied that most people here are interested in one upping...not the bikes.


Au contraire. I'm definitely interested in your bike.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

hey atl, your bike sucks okay, and so does the XR75. yes, i'm an elitist and i have a $1000+ bike. your frame is overweight, and its not study as a heavy DH bike is. your rear suspension design sucks too. 

yes give this bike to your gf/wife. Pics of the wife/gf? we can help you size/fit her on the blackcomb better.


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

entertaining at least..........


----------



## Badkharma (Sep 18, 2006)

skyliner1004 said:


> yes give this bike to your gf/wife. Pics of the wife/gf?


LOL 

Now this thread might actually go somewhere better.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ricot83 said:


> Here's another thread from a totally different forum mentioning the same exact sticker http://www.sportscomet.com/Cycling/63794.htm
> 
> Also if you google blackcomb. There is actually a safety warning/recall for that very bike where it states how the poorly designed suspension flexes and could result in catastrophic failure. But anyway enjoy your new bike on your non-trail rides that you'll be doing.
> 
> Cheers


:lol: nice


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Bicycles are not allowed in wilderness areas , justifying breaking the law because you "dont tear stuff up" dosent hold water . You are just another selfish self centered a$$hole whom could not care any less about the impact of your actions on the mtb community . I'll make sure to look for you in my travels in S.E. Az.


You are incorrect. On most lands managed by the Bureau of Land Management along the Mexican border are wide open to both horses and bikes. I have researched the areas I travel in, and often encounter Rangers and Game Wardens in my traveling. There is no issue with it. Also most private lands open to the public have no bike restrictions. If an area has such a restriction I would refrain from riding there. You probably are ignorant to this fact because on trail is more civilized and safe for most people.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> You are incorrect. On most lands managed by the Bureau of Land Management along the Mexican border are wide open to both horses and bikes. I have researched the areas I travel in, and often encounter Rangers and Game Wardens in my traveling. There is no issue with it. Also most private lands open to the public have no bike restrictions. If an area has such a restriction I would refrain from riding there. You probably are ignorant to this fact because on trail is more civilized and safe for most people.


Do you even know what Wilderness land is ? :madman:


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Hey, ******* here is one off a XR. I will go find you a blackcomb when its not 2AM.


That is not dfrom your bike. You got it off the net, and it is not on an XR75 or a Blackcomb. This image was posted in another Blackcomb thread on this forum as well to sow FUD. Nice try though. Here is a link to the image you used.
https://www.paquettes.com/jerry/uploaded_images/CIMG4557-766315.JPG
What a f*cking liar. This warning is on neither bike. I went in Walmart today top get some things and checked an XR75...no warning.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Atl said:


> You are incorrect. On most lands managed by the Bureau of Land Management along the Mexican border are wide open to both horses and bikes. I have researched the areas I travel in, and often encounter Rangers and Game Wardens in my traveling. There is no issue with it. Also most private lands open to the public have no bike restrictions. If an area has such a restriction I would refrain from riding there. You probably are ignorant to this fact because on trail is more civilized and safe for most people.


Selective use of fact is not becoming of you. You specifically said you travel in wilderness, now if you are too ignorant to know that there is a nationwide wilderness designation which prohibits motor and bicycle travel, then you might want to shut your mouth. If you meant that you're just trashing around in the desert, then say it and have fun but don't come in swinging at people who are far more accurate in what they say.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Do you even know what Wilderness land is ? :madman:


http://www.blm.gov/az/st/en/prog/blm_special_areas/wildareas.html


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

haha this guy is an idiot.

he has a sucky bike, with sucky wheels, sucky fork, and sucky shock. hes also has a sucky brain and sucky internet skills; just a sucky person in general. Just kill yourself; or post pics of your gf/wife.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> Selective use of fact is not becoming of you. You specifically said you travel in wilderness, now if you are too ignorant to know that there is a nationwide wilderness designation which prohibits motor and bicycle travel, then you might want to shut your mouth. If you meant that you're just trashing around in the desert, then say it and have fun but don't come in swinging at people who are far more accurate in what they say.


I don't think you know what your talking about. Anyway I don't trash anything...point a to point b is my objective...transportation...not jumping, skidding, or any juvenile BS.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> http://www.blm.gov/az/st/en/prog/blm_special_areas/wildareas.html


:bluefrown: ............. I'm out , my Momma told me not to argue with idiots because they will beat you with experience everytime .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Your argument is based on NOT explaining what you mean....not to bright.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> haha this guy is an idiot.
> 
> he has a sucky bike, with sucky wheels, sucky fork, and sucky shock. hes also has a sucky brain and sucky internet skills; just a sucky person in general. Just kill yourself; or post pics of your gf/wife.


Here are reviews of the stock Blackcomb on another MTB site.
http://www.singletracks.com/mtbreviews/Mongoose/Blackcomb/1216.html


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Atl said:


> http://www.blm.gov/az/st/en/prog/blm_special_areas/wildareas.html


If you're riding in those wilderness areas, here's where you're allowed to ride:

http://www.blm.gov/az/st/en/prog/recreation/hiking/mtn_bike.html

No off trail riding in the wilderness as bikes aren't allowed.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Atl said:


> That is not dfrom your bike. You got it off the net, and it is not on an XR75 or a Blackcomb. This image was posted in another Blackcomb thread on this forum as well to sow FUD. Nice try though. Here is a link to the image you used.
> https://www.paquettes.com/jerry/uploaded_images/CIMG4557-766315.JPG
> What a f*cking liar. This warning is on neither bike. I went in Walmart today top get some things and checked an XR75...no warning.


hey dipstick, she never said it was from her bike.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Atl said:


> I don't think you know what your talking about. Anyway I don't trash anything...point a to point b is my objective...transportation...not jumping, skidding, or any juvenile BS.


Are you even paying attention to what people are writing anymore? I think the wilderness designation has been explained. Time for some book learnin' my friend.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> Your argument is based on NOT explaining what you mean....not to bright.


I am not forced to defend my position , you however are having to defend yours , not too bright .................. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

so im new to this whole website, but you all SERIOUSLY need to discuss the original post, of which this thread was started on. now like everyone on here has something against each other, and im not getting a good impression of this.cthis isnt about an Iron horse, a mongoose xr75, or any bikes other than the original posters new Mongoose Blackcomb. And to the original poster: nice bike. thats a way better first bike than i had, and im still jealous.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> so im new to this whole website, but you all SERIOUSLY need to discuss the original post, of which this thread was started on. now like everyone on here has something against each other, and im not getting a good impression of this.cthis isnt about an Iron horse, a mongoose xr75, or any bikes other than the original posters new Mongoose Blackcomb. And to the original poster: nice bike. thats a way better first bike than i had, and im still jealous.


Does your mom know your on the computer ?


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> hey dipstick, she never said it was from her bike.


She said she had an XR75 in the garage and would check it for the warning...then this picture is posted.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> so im new to this whole website, but you all SERIOUSLY need to discuss the original post, of which this thread was started on. now like everyone on here has something against each other, and im not getting a good impression of this.cthis isnt about an Iron horse, a mongoose xr75, or any bikes other than the original posters new Mongoose Blackcomb. And to the original poster: nice bike. thats a way better first bike than i had, and im still jealous.


Well, my first impression is sort of negative too. There is a line to tow here, and if one does not promote what is most popular here they will be the subject of intense abuse.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

its true


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Atl said:


> She said she had an XR75 in the garage and would check it for the warning...then this picture is posted.


yeah...she sure did


ThePinkBarron said:


> Hey, ******* here is one off *a* XR. I will go find you a blackcomb *when its not 2AM*.


A XR≠My XR
Guessin' she didn't want to go out and take a pic at 2AM

But you had to call her a "f*ucking liar"

ANYbody can check the image source URL...https://www.paquettes.com/jerry/uploaded_images/CIMG4557-766315.JPG


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry OP, you loose. Your bike is crap, and you're attacking established members of the forum. I'm no elitist but I know danger and stupidity when I see it. You spend 450$ polishing the heck out of a turd, but it's still a turd. The frame is rubbish and will likely fail anywhere other than paved roads. By the way- stay on the trails, folks like you tend to get us banned from places.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> so im new to this whole website, but you all SERIOUSLY need to discuss the original post, of which this thread was started on. now like everyone on here has something against each other, and im not getting a good impression of this.cthis isnt about an Iron horse, a mongoose xr75, or any bikes other than the original posters new Mongoose Blackcomb. And to the original poster: nice bike. thats a way better first bike than i had, and im still jealous.


ok lets discuss the blackcomb: its a sucky bike, its meant for pavement riding, and it sucks that that. its heavy for no reason, its suspension sucks even for pavement usage. the wheels suck and are weak, and the frame is heavy and it sucks. the upgrades on the OP's bike sucks too. it makes the bike even worse than it being stock because a stock one costs less. so with regards to the OP, he has a higher suck/$$ ratio.

oh yea btw the xr75 is a crap bike also


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

highdelll said:


> yeah...she sure did
> 
> A XR≠My XR
> Guessin' she didn't want to go out and take a pic at 2AM
> ...


To Atl: Reading is FUNdamental.


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

Best thread ever.


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Atl said:


> Well, my first impression is sort of negative too. There is a line to tow here, and if one does not promote what is most popular here they will be the subject of intense abuse.


very true. while there are many knowledgeable and civil members on the forum, there are as many "holier than thou" posters whose entertainment is to ridicule folks based on 1)bike choice, 2) post count, or 3) whatever criteria they feel distinguishes a noob from an "expert."

to be fair, riding off trail is in poor form, and that will catch you flak.....but that was OT from the original post, and some prolly conveniently used it to pidgeon hole you into rank noob status with bike IQ of zero.

Getting back on topic, the bike is probably not the best in the world, but if it works for you then great....ride, be safe and enjoy it.

for those who hate on a bike or the OP .....why? he's ok with the bike, you've warnd him of the limitations, and if doesn't want to accept it, then so be it......to take the next step to berate or ridicule or personally attack, well that is a little much isn't it? aren't we all adults here? my 2cents: hateful posts=waste of a keystroke.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

You're all lonely and need some lovin' 

Come on over and spend time with my kitty. She has a blast running into glass tables.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

okay.....despite my username, im not some dumbarse 14 year old. i know its not the best bike in the world, but for what he spent on it, i respect the guy. who cares if its overweight? not everybody is looking to have some sub 25lb bike. i mean, yeah it would be nice, but its not like its this competetion for the lightest bike and the guy with the heavy bike gets bashed to the point of being discouraged from riding. you people really need to lighten up. if i was on here with my first bike, you would have completely discouraged me from ever riding again. it was a piece of junk. just let ATL have fun with his bike, and constructive criticism works (if you people know what that even is!!!). you people are making the mountain biking community look bad. Its your bike, and be proud of it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Blksocks said:


> You're all lonely and need some lovin'


yea we're waiting for the OP to post pics of his wife/gf and the blackcomb so we can correctly size/fit her on it


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> okay.....despite my username, im not some dumbarse 14 year old. i know its not the best bike in the world, but for what he spent on it, i respect the guy. who cares if its overweight? not everybody is looking to have some sub 25lb bike. i mean, yeah it would be nice, but its not like its this competetion for the lightest bike and the guy with the heavy bike gets bashed to the point of being discouraged from riding. you people really need to lighten up. if i was on here with my first bike, you would have completely discouraged me from ever riding again. it was a piece of junk. just let ATL have fun with his bike, and constructive criticism works (if you people know what that even is!!!). you people are making the mountain biking community look bad. Its your bike, and be proud of it.


we do let people ride whatever they want. its when they LIE and say that the bike is capable of riding off road is when we will **** on him and tell him to STOP LYING.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> okay.....despite my username, im not some dumbarse 14 year old. i know its not the best bike in the world, but for what he spent on it, i respect the guy. who cares if its overweight? not everybody is looking to have some sub 25lb bike. i mean, yeah it would be nice, but its not like its this competetion for the lightest bike and the guy with the heavy bike gets bashed to the point of being discouraged from riding. you people really need to lighten up. if i was on here with my first bike, you would have completely discouraged me from ever riding again. it was a piece of junk. just let ATL have fun with his bike, and constructive criticism works (if you people know what that even is!!!). you people are making the mountain biking community look bad. Its your bike, and be proud of it.


Sir, your rhetorical strategies need refinement. As does your grammer and capitalization. You fail to utilize logos, ethos, or pathos effectively in your response.

Most of us here are a bit jaded against walgoose turds, and rightfully so. They're garbage.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

it depends on riding styles. you are right though, i will not disagree completely. he doesnt sound like the type of person who does 5 foot drops, 9 foot gaps, and runs into trees (lol). if you are riding just to get outdoors, and not looking to immpress people with all your terrible tricks, big jumps and drops, this bike is suitable. but for anything bigger than a 3 inch curb drop, you need a better bike.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

"Grammar Police! Grammar Police!"


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

This bicycle is not designed for competition , stunting , jumping or *offroad* use .


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

This thread is hilarious. 

In the end- yes, the bike is rubbish but it might work for whatever he's planning on doing as long as it doesn't involve dirt. 

And riding off the trails is bad. It gives the rest of us a bad name and gives the eco-nazis something to call us on.

You can't fix stupid, sorry.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

You are right, though I never claimed that was off "my" XR-75, I stated it was off a XR-75, and you may be right it may not be off a XR-75, but I do beleive the post was reffering to the next step OVER a XR-75. I just checked the one in my garage and the sticker WAS down next to the BB. But it appears it has been removed though a residue still stands, the bike belongs to a friends son, we store all of their stuff for them over the winter as we have the space, and they do not. It was 2AM when you called me out, I was not about to go out to my garage in the pouring rain just to prove my point. You are a troll, and a tool, this is my last post in this.. "thread" because apparently you cannot educate a fool.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Somebody needs to either lock this thread or lighten the mood. It's turned into a fight in cyberspace. I'm not trying to be the mediator, but it seriously is annoying. On the bright side, it is hilarious.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> yeah...she sure did
> 
> A XR≠My XR
> Guessin' she didn't want to go out and take a pic at 2AM
> ...


Oh come on...I've already been called every name in the book by now. Being called a liar once doesn't compare to being called a troll, and idiot, a vandal...etc.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Somebody needs to either lock this thread or lighten the mood. It's turned into a fight in cyberspace. I'm not trying to be the mediator, but it seriously is annoying. On the bright side, it is hilarious.


Serious ? Lock down this thread ? This one has been pretty civil . You better have thicker skin than that . You can be annoyed all you want , locking down a thread to make you feel warm and fuzzy isnt likely . Welcome to the board .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> You are right, though I never claimed that was off "my" XR-75, I stated it was off a XR-75, and you may be right it may not be off a XR-75, but I do beleive the post was reffering to the next step OVER a XR-75. I just checked the one in my garage and the sticker WAS down next to the BB. But it appears it has been removed though a residue still stands, the bike belongs to a friends son, we store all of their stuff for them over the winter as we have the space, and they do not. It was 2AM when you called me out, I was not about to go out to my garage in the pouring rain just to prove my point. You are a troll, and a tool, this is my last post in this.. "thread" because apparently you cannot educate a fool.


Was there don't cut it. I checked an XR75 today and it wasn't there, and never had been there.


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> This bicycle is not designed for competition , stunting , jumping or *offroad* use .


translation: "please do sue walmart, because we warned you not to use this bike offroad." 
its simplylawyer speak, and a "warning" intended such that wallyworld can defend against an injury lawsuit where the plaintiff "knowingly" misuses a product....that is all, plain and simple.

can we get past this "sticker" issue as representative of a bikes real capability?

this guy says he takes it offroad, and it has worked for his type of riding....why does everyone have to second guess his personal experience and cram down his throat that the bike will blow up on him? obviously it hasn't, so is your response to rub that sticker in his face to prove that you are right and that his personal experience is wrong? what kinda of kafka-esque world is this where you're dictating his reality with your keyboard???!!! :madman:


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Sticker adhesive isn't that hard to remove, sir. Just because it's not there now doesn't mean it was never there.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> it depends on riding styles. you are right though, i will not disagree completely. he doesnt sound like the type of person who does 5 foot drops, 9 foot gaps, and runs into trees (lol). if you are riding just to get outdoors, and not looking to immpress people with all your terrible tricks, big jumps and drops, this bike is suitable. but for anything bigger than a 3 inch curb drop, you need a better bike.


You are correct that I am not doing stunts or riding hugely technical trails. Now I can do 12 inch drops on my Trek 6000 with no suspension easily, and I can do a 3 inch drop on my road bike, but it doesn't feel good. Now I have been riding the Blackcomb for a nearly a month on weekends. I have gone over many 2 to 10 inch obstacles with no issues or bike damage. The LBS owner in my town has given it a full going over when helping me with the upgrades and repairs. He is a professional and declares the bike fit for off road use. His only criticism was that I needed a slightly larger frame which is why I am currently building up the SE Stout 29er frame, and the Mongoose will pass to my wife.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mwc1 said:


> translation: "please do sue walmart, because we warned you not to use this bike offroad."
> its simplylawyer speak, and a "warning" intended such that wallyworld can defend against an injury lawsuit where the plaintiff "knowingly" misuses a product....that is all, plain and simple.
> 
> can we get past this "sticker" issue as representative of a bikes real capability?
> ...


I called him out on his assertion that riding off trail and in Wilderness areas is acceptable , the post about the disclaimer sums up the dirt worthyness of this particular steed , no more , no less . As I recall none of my mtb's display that disclaimer , so I would have to say that it is a bit more than lawyer speak .


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Eh. I dont know. People are just having a pissing fight...whatever. I have pretty thick skin, and only one person has ever gotten to the point where I whooped their ass. I dont get annoyed easily, but everyone critqueing everyone elses posts word -for-word is just pitiful. I changed my mind about locking it, but someone should at least say something that EVERYONE arguing agrees about, so every comment doesn't have to be an attack to someone else.


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I called him out on his assertion that riding off trail and in Wilderness areas is acceptable , the post about the disclaimer sums up the dirt worthyness of this particular steed , no more , no less . As I recall none of my mtb's display that disclaimer , so I would have to say that it is a bit more than lawyer speak .


you forget that the favorite american pasttime is to sue walmart and its deep pockets....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mwc1 said:


> you forget that the favorite american pasttime is to sue walmart and its deep pockets....


Litigation is not exclusive to Walmart .


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

mwc1 said:


> you forget that the favorite american pasttime is to sue walmart and its deep pockets....


Not just walmart, and they (Waltons) deserve it anyways. 
People sue other manufacturers too. 
Ever wonder why all bikes come with reflectors? If all bikes were made with this level of quality, then all bikes would have that sticker. None of my bikes do.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Atl,

There are public lands in our country that have the Federal designation and protection as Wilderness Areas. In those areas, no mechanized travel devices are allowed--no motor vehicles of any type, no bicycles, heck not even push carts. Foot and I believe equestrian only. That's on trails in these Federally protected areas. Off trail, even on your baby soft tootsies is a no-no.

Off trail in any other forest/wild areas is simply bad form. While it may only look like sand, dirt, pine needles, rock, etc. you can be disturbing a fragile eco-balance that may take years to recover, increase potential for erosion, contribute to stream and aquifer sedimentation, and generally uglify the landscape.

Hope this makes it a little easier to understand why you are pissing folks off. When people don't pay attention to the laws and rules that govern our wild areas, some or all users can and do lose the privilege to be there.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Atl said:


> Oh come on...I've already been called every name in the book by now. Being called a liar once doesn't compare to being called a troll, and idiot, a vandal...etc.


it doesn't ?

oh...my bad


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> yea we're waiting for the OP to post pics of his wife/gf and the blackcomb so we can correctly size/fit her on it


I thought I read "Yea, we're waiting for the OP to show pics of his wife in bed with the blackcomb. She likes them cheap."


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> we do let people ride whatever they want. its when they LIE and say that the bike is capable of riding off road is when we will **** on him and tell him to STOP LYING.


I do believe it's able to go off road...

...at a casual speed. :ciappa:


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> Atl,
> 
> There are public lands in our country that have the Federal designation and protection of Wilderness Areas. In those areas, no mechanized travel devices are allowed--no motor vehicles of any type, no bicycles, heck not even push carts. Foot and I believe equestrian only. That's on trails in these Federally protected areas. Off trail, even on your baby soft tootsies is a no-no.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but not all public lands have the official wilderness designation. The BLM manages many lands that allow such traffic...that is where I ride. I also ride on private lands open to the public which is common in AZ.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> I thought I read "Yea, we're waiting for the OP to show pics of his wife in bed with the blackcomb. She likes them cheap."


you need to buy me a new computer because when i read this, i was taking a drink and spit it all over my lap top because i was laughing so hard:thumbsup:


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Blksocks said:


> I thought I read "Yea, we're waiting for the OP to show pics of his wife in bed with the blackcomb. She likes them cheap."


You got to do better than that to troll me...that insult is just stupid. It is noit even insulting.


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

not exclusive, but by far the most popular target.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Atl said:


> Agreed, but not all public lands have the official wilderness designation. The BLM manages many lands that allow such traffic...that is where I ride. I also ride on private lands open to the public which is common in AZ.


AZ.MTNS was referring to this...


Atl said:


> Well, my real interest is not so much bikes as desert survival. *I have been into abo wilderness stuff for over a decade. *The bike just gets me out father and faster...from point a to b.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Wilderness is also a term for the wild outdoor areas. Land does not to be officially designated a wilderness area to be wilderness in the true sense of the word.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Atl said:


> You got to do better than that to troll me...that insult is just stupid. It is noit even insulting.


I don't troll I make rolls...

....rolls of laughter.

Just ignore these terddies and ride the bike.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> Wilderness is also a term for the wild outdoor areas. Land does not to be officially designated a wilderness area to be wilderness in the true sense of the word.


go kill yourself, and stop trolling.


----------



## mikerod87 (Apr 22, 2009)

Didn't they make a movie out of that bike???









I commend ATL for his passion!!!!


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, in the past I have noticed how the mere mention of a dept. store bike will send certain users into a frantic hate filled rant. I do think that dept store bikes are on the low end of the spectrum...some are even so cheap as to be toys, but I also think that some people upon hearing that another person is getting the same enjoyment with a smaller outlay of cash feels threatened. They have to justify the huge expense by belittling the enjoyment of others. So once my work was complete on the bike and I was confident that it was a solid piece of work I posted about it. There is no denying that the bike is a decent bike and rides and shifts well. I have heard Forge bikes get the same rap as the Blackcomb, but I also know them to be solid low end bikes of similar quality to the Blackcomb. If ever biking becomes only a rich man's sport it will die out. Oddly enough Mongoose probably introduces more new riders to biking than any other name.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> AZ.MTNS was referring to this...


Yes sir , that is it .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Atl said:


> Oddly enough Mongoose (as sold at Walmart), probably tuns off more new riders to biking than any other name.


fixed it! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> fixed it! :thumbsup:


Beat me to it ............. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> You are a troll, and a tool, this is my last post in this.. "thread" because apparently you cannot educate a fool.


Sig. worthy , very nice ..........


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> Well, in the past I have noticed how the mere mention of a dept. store bike will send certain users into a frantic hate filled rant. I do think that dept store bikes are on the low end of the spectrum...some are even so cheap as to be toys, but I also think that some people upon hearing that another person is getting the same enjoyment with a smaller outlay of cash feels threatened. They have to justify the huge expense by belittling the enjoyment of others. So once my work was complete on the bike and I was confident that it was a solid piece of work I posted about it. There is no denying that the bike is a decent bike and rides and shifts well. I have heard Forge bikes get the same rap as the Blackcomb, but I also know them to be solid low end bikes of similar quality to the Blackcomb. If ever biking becomes only a rich man's sport it will die out. Oddly enough Mongoose probably introduces more new riders to biking than any other name.


yep, our "entry level" bikes are worth about $500. your POS is worth about $45. It cannot do the same as what our bikes can do, not even close. all mongoose bikes sold at dept stores are toys.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

I also think that this forum was created by bike shop owners who view dept. stores as a threat...Walmart specifically. Part of the attitude here also comes from this as well as just spite, which is why you won't see a forum on this board for dept. store bikes and their discussion.(a good idea really) It is funny that I occasionally see used higher end Walgooses in LBS standing right along side the Specialized and Treks. Nashbar the online retailer sells a cheap Mongoose as a premium bike.

Now if someone chooses to blow a grand on a bike because they want to there is no shame in that, and there is nothing to justify or defend...it is personal choice. I recently spent $10,000 cash on a pristine used LandRover. I didn't "need" it, but I wanted it due to its awesome reputation for off road use. This is part of the reason I didn't just spend a thousand on a bike.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> yep, our "entry level" bikes are worth about $500. your POS is worth about $45. It cannot do the same as what our bikes can do, not even close. all mongoose bikes sold at dept stores are toys.


Lol...my bike is equivalent to any entry level MTB, and better than many. Lol...I own 1 Mongoose Hilltopper...not a dept store bike and a Trek 6000 from about 97, and I have owned a Trek 850. The Blackcomb (with my component mods) rides better than any of them. Your just parroting the same phrases over and over as if that will make them true.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> I also think that this forum was created by bike shop owners who view dept. stores as a threat...Walmart specifically. Part of the attitude here also comes from this as well as just spite, which is why you won't see a forum on this board for dept. store bikes and their discussion.(a good idea really) It is funny that I occasionally see used higher end Walgooses in LBS standing right along side the Specialized and Treks. Nashbar the online retailer sells a cheap Mongoose as a premium bike.
> 
> Now if someone chooses to blow a grand on a bike because they want to there is no shame in that, and there is nothing to justify or defend...it is personal choice. I recently spent $10,000 cash on a pristine used LandRover. I didn't "need" it, but I wanted it due to its awesome reputation for off road use. This is part of the reason I didn't just spend a thousand on a bike.


In case you missed it , there is a sticky at the top of this forum devoted to dept. store bikes . If you care to peruse it you may gleen some insight into the sometimes intense dislike for the "Walgoose" . I dont care what you ride , however I do care where you ride as that has direct consequences upon me and my brethren in the mtb world . Please stay on the trails unless on private land . In no cicumstances is it acceptable to ride in Wilderness areas .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

I didn't miss it...it just says they are trash without exception. 

I don't ride where it is not allowed by the authorities...I think I said that already...a thousand times. I am not interested in a huge fine.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Atl said:


> I also think that this forum was created by bike shop owners who view dept. stores as a threat...Walmart specifically. Part of the attitude here also comes from this as well as just spite, which is why you won't see a forum on this board for dept. store bikes and their discussion.(a good idea really) It is funny that I occasionally see used higher end Walgooses in LBS standing right along side the Specialized and Treks. Nashbar the online retailer sells a cheap Mongoose as a premium bike.
> 
> Now if someone chooses to blow a grand on a bike because they want to there is no shame in that, and there is nothing to justify or defend...it is personal choice. I recently spent $10,000 cash on a pristine used LandRover. I didn't "need" it, but I wanted it due to its awesome reputation for off road use. This is part of the reason I didn't just spend a thousand on a bike.


Way to contradict yourself there.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Atl said:


> Well, in the past I have noticed how the mere mention of a dept. store bike will send certain users into a frantic hate filled rant. I do think that dept store bikes are on the low end of the spectrum...some are even so cheap as to be toys, but I also think that some people upon hearing that another person is getting the same enjoyment with a smaller outlay of cash feels threatened. They have to justify the huge expense by belittling the enjoyment of others. So once my work was complete on the bike and I was confident that it was a solid piece of work I posted about it. There is no denying that the bike is a decent bike and rides and shifts well. I have heard Forge bikes get the same rap as the Blackcomb, but I also know them to be solid low end bikes of similar quality to the Blackcomb. If ever biking becomes only a rich man's sport it will die out. Oddly enough Mongoose probably introduces more new riders to biking than any other name.


Does that mean my even smaller outlay of cash spent on my se stout makes my bike more inferior? No. I just used a little common sense when I bought a bike.

Enjoy buiding you stout and hurry up and ride it. It will be far superior in ride and fun as compared to the goose.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Atl said:


> ...It is funny that I occasionally see used higher end Walgooses in LBS standing right along side the Specialized and Treks. Nashbar the online retailer sells a cheap Mongoose as a premium bike...


Mongoose makes some better-built bikes, which are probably what you are seeing. A 'Walgoose' is Pacific whoring out Mongoose's (once reputable) brand name to fool consumers.

Bottom line, you put some decent components on the bike, but that's like putting racing tires and leather seats on a Pinto- in the end, it still might explode. You need to worry about the frame, especially the welds and the entire rear shock area.

BTW, it was awesome in that other thread where the guy actually posted pics of his g/f when dared to...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> Mongoose makes some better-built bikes, which are probably what you are seeing. A 'Walgoose' is Pacific whoring out Mongoose's (once reputable) brand name to fool consumers.
> 
> Bottom line, you put some decent components on the bike, but that's like putting racing tires and leather seats on a Pinto- in the end, it still might explode. You need to worry about the frame, especially the welds and the entire rear shock area.
> 
> BTW, it was awesome in that other thread where the guy actually posted pics of his g/f when dared to...


Dont be hatin on the Pinto .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

ricot83 said:


> Does that mean my even smaller outlay of cash spent on my se stout makes my bike more inferior? No. I just used a little common sense when I bought a bike.
> 
> Enjoy buiding you stout and hurry up and ride it. It will be far superior in ride and fun as compared to the goose.


The Stout is a solid bike as far as I can telI. I really enjoy single speeds more and I am looking forward to getting the stout up and going. My single speed track bike has got my legs in amazing shape which has had a large return in hiking as well.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> Mongoose makes some better-built bikes, which are probably what you are seeing. A 'Walgoose' is Pacific whoring out Mongoose's (once reputable) brand name to fool consumers.
> 
> Bottom line, you put some decent components on the bike, but that's like putting racing tires and leather seats on a Pinto- in the end, it still might explode. You need to worry about the frame, especially the welds and the entire rear shock area.
> 
> BTW, it was awesome in that other thread where the guy actually posted pics of his g/f when dared to...


All Mongoose bikes are made by Pacific...look it up.
http://www.pacific-cycle.com/
There is a sticker on my Blackcomb I discovered on the back of the frame. It says "designed by Mongoose in the USA".


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Atl said:


> I also think that this forum was created by bike shop owners who view dept. stores as a threat...Walmart specifically. Part of the attitude here also comes from this as well as just spite, which is why you won't see a forum on this board for dept. store bikes and their discussion.(a good idea really) It is funny that I occasionally see used higher end Walgooses in LBS standing right along side the Specialized and Treks. Nashbar the online retailer sells a cheap Mongoose as a premium bike.
> 
> Now if someone chooses to blow a grand on a bike because they want to there is no shame in that, and there is nothing to justify or defend...it is personal choice. I recently spent $10,000 cash on a pristine used LandRover. I didn't "need" it, but I wanted it due to its awesome reputation for off road use. This is part of the reason I didn't just spend a thousand on a bike.


I'd say you suffer from querulant delusions. Dr. Highdelll will be along in a moment to prescribe your medication.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

No, it is obvious that this place is driven partly by agenda.


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

Atl said:


> The Stout is a solid bike as far as I can telI. I really enjoy single speeds more and I am looking forward to getting the stout up and going. My single speed track bike has got my legs in amazing shape which has had a large return in hiking as well.


listen man give up on this thread start a build thread for ur stout it's more interesting.

On that note I love my stout. By far my fav bike I've owned, my cousin seems to agree too because after only 30min on mine he ordered one lol.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> All Mongoose bikes are made by Pacific...look it up.
> http://www.pacific-cycle.com/
> There is a sticker on my Blackcomb I discovered on the back of the frame. It says "designed by Mongoose in the USA".


no they're not, idiot!
your mongoose still sucks, its going to break your face one day.


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Atl said:


> No, it is obvious that this place is driven partly by agenda.


It's driven entirely by agenda. The agenda is too bring people into the sport and make sure they get the best bike they can for their money and for their riding style. Lying to people when they ask about department stores bikes would be doing them and us a discredit. AZ and Pink gave you honest facts but since they didn't mesh with your opinion you didn't like it.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

> Mongoose is a brand name of performance bicycles originally designed, manufactured, and sold by BMX Products, Inc. Mongoose merged in 2001 with Pacific Cycle, a subsidiary of Dorel Industries.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongoose_(bicycles)
Yes they are.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> No, it is obvious that this place is driven partly by agenda.


Everyone has an agenda , some want to make sure that the uninitiated dont get sold a bill of goods . Dept.store mtb's are just that , a bill of goods . The big box retailers prey on the uniformed , and some member here try to inform . If you cannot handle the critisim that you might recieve here it is quite simple , dont post . If you post in a public forum you better have thick skin . I do believe that you are wholly or in part trolling , as you seem to be of a very advesarial nature , you came to the right place . Enjoy your stay .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Remy Darke said:


> It's driven entirely by agenda. The agenda is too bring people into the sport and make sure they get the best bike they can for their money and for their riding style. Lying to people when they ask about department stores bikes would be doing them and us a discredit. AZ and Pink gave you honest facts but since they didn't mesh with your opinion you didn't like it.


You don't bring people into the sport by telling them they suck and that they are idiots, and then make up lies to discourage them...I always thought encouragement would work better. I lift weights. I never tell newbies how weak and stupid they are...I just encourage them.


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Atl said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongoose_(bicycles)
> Yes they are.


So is Cannondale and GT. Still doesn't make the walgooses the same quality as the higher end bikes.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Everyone has an agenda , some want to make sure that the uninitiated dont get sold a bill of goods . Dept.store mtb's are just that , a bill of goods . The big box retailers prey on the uniformed , and some member here try to inform . If you cannot handle the critisim that you might recieve here it is quite simple , dont post . If you post in a public forum you better have thick skin . I do believe that you are wholly or in part trolling , as you seem to be of a very advesarial nature , you came to the right place . Enjoy your stay .


Any time you post to draw a response it is a troll, but the facts I state are my true experience.

I am not so much adversarial as I stick to my guns when logic dictates that I am correct. I have over 10 years of experience in forums rougher then this one...lol.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> You don't bring people into the sport by telling them they suck and that they are idiots, and then make up lies to discourage them...I always thought encouragement would work better. I lift weights. I never tell newbies how weak and stupid they are...I just encourage them.


but what if they're lifting weights on a bar that has a knife facing down while doing bench presses? because thats what ur shitty mongoose frame will be when u fall on it.

http://www.mongoose.com/usa/eng/mtn/Products/Mountain-Pavement/
Where can i find your piece of ****?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> You don't bring people into the sport by telling them they suck and that they are idiots, and then make up lies to discourage them...I always thought encouragement would work better. I lift weights. I never tell newbies how weak and stupid they are...I just encourage them.


I agree , however you also do not propose to put newbs on inferior equipment which is issue to most people on the board . I have said it , I'll say it again I dont care what you ride , you made the choise . If I can help someone to find the appropriate ride I am going to , if twelve people tell you a particular bike is ill suited to a givin task , it is .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Remy Darke said:


> So is Cannondale and GT. Still doesn't make the walgooses the same quality as the higher end bikes.


Of course high end is better and low end is low end, BUT saying that I will be killed by riding my upgraded low end bike (as many are trying to say) is ridiculous and blatantly telling a lie.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> but what if they're lifting weights on a bar that has a knife facing down while doing bench presses? because thats what ur shitty mongoose frame will be when u fall on it.
> 
> http://www.mongoose.com/usa/eng/mtn/Products/Mountain-Pavement/
> Where can i find your piece of ****?


They are so proud of it a quick search tells you how they feel about it. 
http://www.mongoose.com/usa/eng/mtn/SearchResults?txtSearch=blackcomb&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I agree , however you also do not propose to put newbs on inferior equipment which is issue to most people on the board . I have said it , I'll say it again I dont care what you ride , you made the choise . If I can help someone to find the appropriate ride I am going to , if twelve people tell you a particular bike is ill suited to a givin task , it is .


Here are more than 12 that say otherwise.
http://www.dirtworld.com/productreviews/details.asp?id=7713&rn=5&rt=4


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> Of course high end is better and low end is low end, BUT saying that I will be killed by riding my upgraded low end bike (as many are trying to say) is ridiculous and blatantly telling a lie.


As far as I know no one said you would die , I will say that you are exposing yourself unneccsarily to a risk that is higher than normal as these bikes are known to have issues with catastrophic failure of the frames . There I said it , you can never say that no one warned you . Good luck .


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> As far as I know no one said you would die , I will say that you are exposing yourself unneccsarily to a risk that is higher than normal as these bikes are known to have issues with catastrophic failure of the frames . There I said it , you can never say that no one warned you . Good luck .


You show me where these failures are reported...I searched before I bought.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

This thread goes to...








in 5...4...3...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> Here are more than 12 that say otherwise.
> http://www.dirtworld.com/productreviews/details.asp?id=7713&rn=5&rt=4


AWESOME , fanboy reviews . Real world experience is where the Walgoose hatred comes from . If you choose to ignore it that is your perogative .


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Atl said:


> All Mongoose bikes are made by Pacific...look it up.


I didn't say anything to the contrary. Dorel is using the name to push mass-produced bikes.


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Atl said:


> Of course high end is better and low end is low end, BUT saying that I will be killed by riding my upgraded low end bike (as many are trying to say) is ridiculous and blatantly telling a lie.


A Mongoose Tyax is a low end entry level bike. The Blackcomb is not. It is a toy designed for onroad riding.

No you probably won't be killed but for the price you paid you could of had a high quality y frame bike.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Atl said:


> You show me where these failures are reported...I searched before I bought.


Go to the Consumer Product Safety Commission's website and do your own homework.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> They are so proud of it a quick search tells you how they feel about it.
> http://www.mongoose.com/usa/eng/mtn/SearchResults?txtSearch=blackcomb&imageField.x=0&imageField.y=0


Many bike shops sell the Rockadile, but it is not on Mongooses web site either.


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Atl said:


> Many bike shops sell the Rockadile, but it is not on Mongooses web site either.


That's because it was discontinued for 2008.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> Go to the Consumer Product Safety Commission's website and do your own homework.


Sure. Here are all of Mongooses recalls...no Blackcomb...just some 20" BMX kids bikes.
http://search.cpsc.gov/query.html?col=pubweb&charset=iso-8859-1&qt=mongoose&x=0&y=0
So I guess I am good to go.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

...


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

So far I see no logical compelling arguments...just FUD, rumors, and lies.

So far I see that no one here has the ability to even do a proper web search...lol.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

103K bikes for a bad fork? Small potatoes.

And I almost hate to say this, _edit_.. (so I won't)...

Look, I had a Mongoose, and like a previous poster stated, it's like riding while dragging a cinder block. Great leg workout on pavement, but I wouldn't dare take it off-road. This is America though, so feel free.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're right...*



Atl said:


> So far I see no logical compelling arguments...just FUD, rumors, and lies.


You're right. Thumb your nose at all these haters and ride your rad bike in the Wilderness, man....

These people don't know how sweet your bike is. Screw them.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> You're right. Thumb your nose at all these haters and ride your rad bike in the Wilderness, man....
> 
> These people don't know how sweet your bike is. Screw them.


Thanks for exposing everyone's conspiracy "KEN" (if that's your real name)
Thanks Alot


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Atl said:


> No Rockadile has ever been featured on their web site...it is an inexpensive model. Target has sold them in the past. They are a dept. store quality bike.


So if i prove you wrong will you STFU and stop posting? Although I will say I was wrong about them discontinuing it.

_Edit:_ Nice of you to delete your post.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I came by to see some ebay specials

Why do I smell wet smoke?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> So far I see no logical compelling arguments...just FUD, rumors, and lies.
> 
> So far I see that no one here has the ability to even do a proper web search...lol.


Vtolds , is that you ?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Man, this is silly. You guys and gals are arguing with a complete moron. You cannot lead the blind, it seems.


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Vtolds , is that you ?


Since he has a Blackcomb I was thinking KevinBicycle.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow... just wow, been watching this thread since the start...

To the OP, do I like your bike? er no not much, I wouldn't want it...and the upgrades don't do much as it is what it is...

BUT!
it seems it is doing fine for what your using it for (don't know anything or make any comment on anything "wilderness" you guys have over there in US of A land), so I say ride it and enjoy it, do what you will with it

But...

these guys arn't lying to you, there is a reason cheap bikes are cheap, that doesn't mean you can't get years of use out of, just means that it may fail. The "not for offroad use" doesn't mean you can't ride it off road, just that its not designed to do that and it may fail at any time (might, might not), so just don't be surprised if it does...

so happy riding


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

dear lord ....all over a goose, just ride the dam thing.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

mik_git said:


> Wow... just wow, been watching this thread since the start...
> 
> To the OP, do I like your bike? er no not much, I wouldn't want it...and the upgrades don't do much as it is what it is...
> 
> ...


I think you miss the point of what I am arguing. I am saying that a $280 bike is a 280 bike whether you get it from Walmart, Nashbar, or the LBS. Apparently a bike shop can confer some magic on low end components that makes them high end. I doubt the $245 Rockadile sold at Nashbar with a cheap suntour suspension and low end derailleurs is a better bike than the one I have fixed up. As far as ride quality goes...I admit I have never ridden a truly high end dual suspension bike, but it sure rides better than the Trek hardtail I rode all summer, and the owner of my LBS declared it entirely fit for trail use.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

Alright, here is my final word on this. My experience has taught me that a low end bike can suffer durability issues, and no bike with less than top of the line frame and components should be used for anything more than XC. I think where the bike is purchased is irrelevant. Most of the arguments I was presented with here were uninformed generalizations by people who have no experience with the subject matter (dpt. store bikes). Most everyone just seems to agree with no personal experience to draw on. Sure I could trash an XR75 or a Next bike in short order, but the Blackcomb is a solid, though low end, work....but also no better than most other 280 bikes with the exception of the components I installed..


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> I think you miss the point of what I am arguing. I am saying that a $280 bike is a 280 bike whether you get it from Walmart, Nashbar, or the LBS. Apparently a bike shop can confer some magic on low end components that makes them high end. I doubt the $245 Rockadile sold at Nashbar with a cheap suntour suspension and low end derailleurs is a better bike than the one I have fixed up. As far as ride quality goes...I admit I have never ridden a truly high end dual suspension bike, but it sure rides better than the Trek hardtail I rode all summer, and the owner of my LBS declared it entirely fit for trail use.


wrong, your lbs declared it fit for trail use because if not, you wouldn't give him business. you gave him your money for a tune up. he will say things that make you happy. your shitty bike rides better than your trek because you dont know how to get over obstacles lightly, get some skills. the $400 you spent on this **** bike is a bad investment; a $400 bike bought from a real bike company will be better, so no a $400 bike (yours) is not as good as a $400 bike (Specialized, trek, cannondale) the rockshox dart 2 is as low as it gets. its not a good fork.



Atl said:


> Alright, here is my final word on this. My experience has taught me that a low end bike can suffer durability issues, and no bike with less than top of the line frame and components should be used for anything more than XC. I think where the bike is purchased is irrelevant. Most of the arguments I was presented with here were uninformed generalizations by people who have no experience with the subject matter (dpt. store bikes). Most everyone just seems to agree with no personal experience to draw on. Sure I could trash an XR75 or a Next bike in short order, but the Blackcomb is a solid, though low end, work....but also no better than most other 280 bikes with the exception of the components I installed..


wrong, your low end toy is not fit even for XC, its fit for pavement riding on flat smooth roads. your mongoose is not designed for any types of obstacles. I do have experience with the subject matter; i've purchased a "mongoose bolt" from amazon.com and it is a heavy low quality piece of ****. its sitting in my garage for the last 6 months of the 7 i've had it. the blackcomb is not any better than a next or a xr75, they're all made to the same quality specs: low. you spent $400 on the bike, not 280. Your bike is not worth anything near $400. i'll buy it from you for $-29


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

He would lie to me? So how would I trust an LBS to sell me a good bike? The Dart is way better than the the low end Suntours on most low end name brand bikes. I am sorry, but your just full of sh*t...lol.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Atl said:


> I think you miss the point of what I am arguing. I am saying that a $280 bike is a 280 bike whether you get it from Walmart, Nashbar, or the LBS. Apparently a bike shop can confer some magic on low end components that makes them high end. I doubt the $245 Rockadile sold at Nashbar with a cheap suntour suspension and low end derailleurs is a better bike than the one I have fixed up. As far as ride quality goes...I admit I have never ridden a truly high end dual suspension bike, but it sure rides better than the Trek hardtail I rode all summer, and the owner of my LBS declared it entirely fit for trail use.


No you see I think a cheap bike is a cheap bike no matter wear you buy it from, it doens't mean there bad, jsut have to realise there may be limitations to durability/performance. Obviously your does what you want it to do... so its all good...

when i first got into MTB, there was me on my fairly high end diamondback (for 1992), my mate on a $$$$ cannondale and our other mate on a low end piece of junk dept. store bike... did he have fun on that thing... hell yeah, he couldn't stop, it didnt' handle and buy 1/2 way through the year most of the bits didn't work... but it was still going 10 years later (and my mate cannondale was sent back on warranty in '93). ... but then my dept store bike, which I had between going from BMX to MTB, I treated the same way... it broke very fast, snapper the frame, riuned the wheels... when and got a "real" bike. That was a long time ago, sure, but you can extropolate that forward, in general people do a lot more crazy things these days on FS bikes, hence the reason people say "dont; take that crap bike on the trail". It doesn't sound liek your hucking jumps and things, I don't think your bike will kill you, or even brake, but i's be watching those linkages in the rear for slop, i'd say that'll happen pretty fast.

As to the 6000 not having a good ride compared to your mongoose, i'd say thats a fair call, i believe the 6000 is a reasonably rugged frame, that would cop with a fair amount of abuse, for a fairly long time... but also transfer a fair bit of the abuse to the rider, so yeah you'd like the goose more...for me I havent' spent any time on high end suspension (well not in a long time, 5 min in the pits on my mates intense doesn't count), so recently only low end FS for me, but my specilazed epic, for me, didn't work as well as any of my HT's.

its all in what you like, thsi bike does it for you, thats all that counts


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm sure your shop would love to sell you a good bike. But you'd probably give him a bunch of attitude and call him an "elitist".


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

And worry about his agenda .


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> And worry about his agenda .


The thing that gets me is he thinks high end components (or apparently old mid level components) makes it a better bike than the solid framed bike, with low level components selling for the same price at a LBS...

And :skep: Ive been sigged haha.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> The thing that gets me is he thinks high end components (or apparently old mid level components) makes it a better bike than the solid framed bike, with low level components selling for the same price at a LBS...
> 
> Yep , you can put lipstick on a pig and its still a pig .


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

This is the thread that never ends... Hahaha I love it! Everyone keeps saying they're done posting here but they always return, bunch of drama queens  Although I must say it's entertaining reading, it's given me something to do for the past 2 days at work, let's keep it going, I've got 7 hrs left. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*A question for you...*



Atl said:


> He would lie to me? So how would I trust an LBS to sell me a good bike? The Dart is way better than the the low end Suntours on most low end name brand bikes. I am sorry, but your just full of sh*t...lol.


Are you a liar or a hypocrit?



Atl one post previous to this said:


> Alright, here is my final word on this...


Let it go already. Your opinion on the value of your bike doesn't align with the opinion of most people here. My advice is to agree to disagree.

You're really busy being "right" about something that only matters to you. Congratulations on upgrading your bike. We're all happy that you're happy with it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> He would lie to me? So how would I trust an LBS to sell me a good bike? The Dart is way better than the the low end Suntours on most low end name brand bikes. I am sorry, but your just full of sh*t...lol.


yes sometimes a salesman will lie to you, u think you're special or something?

the dart is not way better than the low end suntours. It'd be hard to tell the difference in a blind-test between a suntour or that shitty dart if they were in the same price range. 
i'm sorry, but i'm not the one touting his piece of **** mongoose with retarded upgrades that still leaves him with a shitty bike. I'm not the one who thinks i have a real mountain bike when i have a toy from walmart


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

Remy Darke said:


> Since he has a Blackcomb I was thinking KevinBicycle.


Nah, you're both wrong. Obviously this is the progeny of Vtolds and MongoosePilot.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> Nah, you're both wrong. Obviously this is the progeny of Vtolds and MongoosePilot.


................


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Wildcard said:


> This is the thread that never ends... Hahaha I love it! Everyone keeps saying they're done posting here but they always return, bunch of drama queens  Although I must say it's entertaining reading, it's given me something to do for the past 2 days at work, let's keep it going, I've got 7 hrs left. :thumbsup:


Yes, they are a bunch of drama queens! :lol:


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

lol...you guys get upset so easily...just mention Walmart...I pegged this forum dead on when I scouted it, and got exactly what I expected. I will post a review when it has been ridden for a few months so you guys can have another round of self importance.


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Atl said:


> lol...you guys get upset so easily...just mention Walmart...I pegged this forum dead on when I scouted it, and got exactly what I expected. I will post a review when it has been ridden for a few months so you guys can have another round of self importance.


Well we're happy that you were able to validate your own existance through us.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Answer my question?*



Atl said:


> lol...you guys get upset so easily...just mention Walmart...I pegged this forum dead on when I scouted it, and got exactly what I expected. I will post a review when it has been ridden for a few months so you guys can have another round of self importance.





Atl said:


> Alright, here is my final word on this.


I guess you're a liar? Why should anyone give you and credance?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Atl said:


> lol...you guys get upset so easily...just mention Walmart...I pegged this forum dead on when I scouted it, and got exactly what I expected. I will post a review when it has been ridden for a few months so you guys can have another round of self importance.


meh............


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> Nah, you're both wrong. Obviously this is the progeny of Vtolds and MongoosePilot.


I think they're all Kevin Bicycle.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atl said:


> lol...you guys get upset so easily...just mention Walmart...I pegged this forum dead on when I scouted it, and got exactly what I expected. I will post a review when it has been ridden for a few months so you guys can have another round of self importance.


What exactly did you peg? That people here would all agree that the bike is a POS no matter what you did to it. Just make sure to use this when cleaning it


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Is the OP foolish for riding this bike? Nope. If it was all he could afford and it made him happy, then that is nice. So why is the OP foolish and getting so much flak?

Because he spent 450 dollars upgrading a Mongoose Blackcomb. 

He could have spent that 450 dollars on a really decent used xc hardtail that weighs 26 to 29 lbs and has more durable components or he could have even picked up a new bike like a Haro Flightline or GT Avalance that was a year end close out that would have been better. 

As far as being able to ride technical or difficult trails on that bike as the OP claims, lets take it out to Moab or Sedona. Hell, lets take it British Columbia or Bootleg Canyon. I give it 17 minutes before a catastrophic failure. That might be generous.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

NMPhi767 said:


> Is the OP foolish for riding this bike? Nope. If it was all he could afford and it made him happy, then that is nice. So why is the OP foolish and getting so much flak?
> 
> Because he spent 450 dollars upgrading a Mongoose Blackcomb.
> 
> ...


the OP is foolish for thinking his bike is a real mountain bike. its not, it never will be. Its a toy for the pavement and is meant to be ridden on the pavement, like what i tell kiddies. "stay on the sidewalk now! wear your helmet! do not go anywhere off the sidewalk!"


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> the OP is foolish for thinking his bike is a real mountain bike. its not, it never will be. Its a toy for the pavement and is meant to be ridden on the pavement, like what i tell kiddies. "stay on the sidewalk now! wear your helmet! do not go anywhere off the sidewalk!"


I can agree with that somewhat, but there are a few mountain trails I can think of where this bike could technically be ridden and do just fine. They are flat, boring,easy, and probably only make up like 1% of trails, but they do exist.

That being said throw in an ounce of technical difficulty and this guy is screwed.

I also agree it is totally annoying when people want me to accept the idea that a dept. store bike is completely fine for the trails that I normally ride. I would absolutely love to see that Mongoose take repeated trips on the National Trail here in Phoenix without blowing up within 4 or 5 attempts. Everytime I see someone on a dept. store bike on this trail, I never actually see them riding, they are always walking.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

*Breaking News Atl Has Been Arrested*

check it out, sounds like him

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT

or here rather

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100126/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_cyclist_axe


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

This thread is loosing momentum, so...

Hey Atl, you ride a crap bike and don't respect wilderness areas.

Discuss.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Needs a dancing cat .........................


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*What is really needs....*



AZ.MTNS said:


> Needs a dancing cat .........................


Are some pig balls and corn holes....


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

zebrahum said:


> This thread is loosing momentum, so...
> 
> Hey Atl, you ride a crap bike and don't respect wilderness areas.
> 
> Discuss.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

so who is the more foolish? the fool, or the one who follows him around breathless chanting the error of his ways??

here is your hobson's choice.....with all the effort from this forum in their posts, rants, ravings, personal attacks, whatever.....was this all preaching to the deaf/blind/or as some have labeled the "moronic?" 
or was it feeding, nay engorging really, a troll????

so which was it?


----------



## theday (Jan 27, 2010)

good bmx.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Needs a dancing cat .........................


and now I look like a crazy person for busting out laughing in the quiet at work.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

dept store bikes suck. keep them on the pavement. i dont want any metal shavings from damaged frames on the trails.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

mwc1 said:


> so who is the more foolish? the fool, or the one who follows him around breathless chanting the error of his ways??


 The fool.


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

mwc1 said:


> so who is the more foolish? the fool, or the one who follows him around breathless chanting the error of his ways??
> 
> here is your hobson's choice.....with all the effort from this forum in their posts, rants, ravings, personal attacks, whatever.....was this all preaching to the deaf/blind/or as some have labeled the "moronic?"
> or was it feeding, nay engorging really, a troll????
> ...


Let me get this straight......

You seem to agree that he's a fool and a troll, and yet you defend him?????

I wonder why?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*In my well grounded opinion...*



mwc1 said:


> so who is the more foolish? the fool, or the one who follows him around breathless chanting the error of his ways??
> 
> here is your hobson's choice.....with all the effort from this forum in their posts, rants, ravings, personal attacks, whatever.....was this all preaching to the deaf/blind/or as some have labeled the "moronic?"
> or was it feeding, nay engorging really, a troll????
> ...


The answer is neither. The biggest fool is the Internet Philosopher attempting to present themselves as enlightened by asking specious questions.... on a mountain biking forum...... in a troll thread..... that derailed days ago......

But what does some hick from Kansas know about enlightened Internet Philosophers?


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> The answer is neither. The biggest fool is the Internet Philosopher attempting to present themselves as enlightened by asking specious questions.... on a mountain biking forum...... in a troll thread..... that derailed days ago......
> 
> But what does some hick from Kansas know about enlightened Internet Philosophers?


oooohh, i guess i struck a nerve? again, instead of self reflection, a knee jerk personal insult.....nice.


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> Let me get this straight......
> 
> You seem to agree that he's a fool and a troll, and yet you defend him?????
> 
> I wonder why?


n-w-k, are you trying to resume the "conversation" we had before? i seem to recall you were implying that I was someone else's alter ego and that my "biking experience" was a lie.....


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're giving me too much credit...*



mwc1 said:


> oooohh, i guess i struck a nerve? again, instead of self reflection, a knee jerk personal insult.....nice.


I'm not smart enough to have nerves. Self reflection? Er.... okay...... I think you're giving your post too much credit. There wasn't anything to consider.

You thought that was an insult? It wasn't meant to be. I'm sorry that you seem to be really thin skinned if you felt I was insulting you.

I will give you some props for trolling a troll thread. Congratulations on that, I suppose.

Gosh, I sure hope you aren't offended by this post too...

And if you could use some more emoticons to convey your feelings, you'll appear even smarter.


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

mwc1 said:


> n-w-k, are you trying to resume the "conversation" we had before? i seem to recall you were implying that I was someone else's alter ego and that my "biking experience" was a lie.....


Yeah, Ken is right. You are really thin skinned. And maybe you have some kind of Robin Hood/Underdog complex. Both of which, I could care less about.

Care to answer the question?


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Atl said:


> All Mongoose bikes are made by Pacific...look it up.
> http://www.pacific-cycle.com/
> There is a sticker on my Blackcomb I discovered on the back of the frame. It says "designed by Mongoose in the USA".


 why is you bike not listed on the mongoose website if its not a crappy bike


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

mullen119 said:


> why is you bike not listed on the mongoose website if its not a crappy bike


because his toy department store bike is a piece of crap


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> Yeah, Ken is right. You are really thin skinned. And maybe you have some kind of Robin Hood/Underdog complex. Both of which, I could care less about.
> 
> Care to answer the question?


thinned skin? no. do i feel insulted? no. amused by the absurdity? yes. when someone resorts to personal insults, instead of a reasoned response to the question, then it says more about ken's (or your) character than mine. I suspect that resorting to personal attacks simply takes away from the unpleasantness of the answers that my question originally raised......and since you didn't "get it" by implication, then I will explain it now in no uncertain terms to you......

i don't know if ATL is a real person or a troll. if he was real (which i accept because i have no evidence to the contrary), then he has demonstrated an inability/unwilingness to (and will prolly never) accept your "education" on biking or bike choice.....that was clear after his second round of responses. Your voice can go hoarse with rage over that, even devolving into personal attacks in the upteenth round of posts, but the fact remains that he will not bend to your world view. so has all that "expert" opinion, frustration, rage, hate, insults resulted in any change? no. so who won on that exchange? did you? i think not. you can mutually congratulate each other on whacking the noob, or slap each other's back on how "we all showed him up" or "called him out"....but he is still gonna ride that blackcomb. forum=0, ATL=+1.

worse yet, if he was a troll......then he really ruffled all your feathers...some 200+ posts worth of it. He played you all out and prolly enjoyed every minute of watching the pundits go hoarse with rage. Again, did you win? i think not. forum=-1, ATL+20000000.

this is the distasteful answer to my initial question.....you can say it once (that this bike is not the best, or that upgrading was a losing proposition, etc), but has hammering it into ATL for the last 200 posts changed him one iota? NO. If he was a troll, then he certainly got the better of most of the posters here by running them in circles of frustration. Feels foolish in that perspective right?

i pose the question of what was accomplished here....response: insult me rather than reflecting on how everyone spent such energy for naught (or may have even been played like a cheap violin). Im not ATL, or kevinbike, or mongoose pilot, or vtolds, or whomever you believe I am. I am not a troll. I simply put a mirror in front of you and you didn't like what you see.........

and specifically as to why i encourage ATL: well, he says he likes his bike, it works for what he does w/ it. I accept it a face value. great, ride and enjoy life. And if he was a troll, then my response diffuses any enjoyment a troll would have received from any of the other "enlightened" responses.....mwc1=+1, ATL=+1


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

No...I am not a puppet...I am real...the bike is real...all I reported is the truth as far as I can tell from my experience. Was I trolling? Well, I did know how severe many people here react when Walmart is mentioned, and I did expect to get rode out of town on a rail. I posted because I think there is more than black and white to this issue.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Atl,
keep up the ride stoke man.
When you can afford to, swap all your parts over to a decent new frame.........don't let all the people railing on you get you down.
The reason people get so harsh about box store bikes is because many feel they are not safe to ride on the dirt.
So when it boils down to it, at the end of the day, everybody is just concerned about your safely.
Some just have a funny way of showing it.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Atl said:


> No...I am not a puppet...I am real...the bike is real...all I reported is the truth as far as I can tell from my experience. Was I trolling? Well, I did know how severe many people here react when Walmart is mentioned, and I did expect to get rode out of town on a rail. I posted because I think there is more than black and white to this issue.


It's your bike so who cares what others think?

People here are not concerned about your safety. Or else they wouldn't have gotten derogatory and turned it into a flame fest.

The important thing is to just enjoy it and be safe.


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> I'm not smart enough to have nerves. Self reflection? Er.... okay...... I think you're giving your post too much credit. There wasn't anything to consider.
> 
> You thought that was an insult? It wasn't meant to be. I'm sorry that you seem to be really thin skinned if you felt I was insulting you.
> 
> ...


look up /\/\
   :thumbsup:      :madmax: :madman:  :nono: :skep: :eekster: look how smart i am!


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

mwc1 said:


> thinned skin? no. do i feel insulted? no. amused by the absurdity? yes. when someone resorts to personal insults, instead of a reasoned response to the question, then it says more about ken's (or your) character than mine. I suspect that resorting to personal attacks simply takes away from the unpleasantness of the answers that my question originally raised......and since you didn't "get it" by implication, then I will explain it now in no uncertain terms to you......
> 
> i don't know if ATL is a real person or a troll. if he was real (which i accept because i have no evidence to the contrary), then he has demonstrated an inability/unwilingness to (and will prolly never) accept your "education" on biking or bike choice.....that was clear after his second round of responses. Your voice can go hoarse with rage over that, even devolving into personal attacks in the upteenth round of posts, but the fact remains that he will not bend to your world view. so has all that "expert" opinion, frustration, rage, hate, insults resulted in any change? no. so who won on that exchange? did you? i think not. you can mutually congratulate each other on whacking the noob, or slap each other's back on how "we all showed him up" or "called him out"....but he is still gonna ride that blackcomb. forum=0, ATL=+1.
> 
> ...


and you wrote this long retarded post for a bunch of forum members you dont know. you-1, you lose because you have a negative score* &* you typed a long post


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> and you wrote this long retarded post for a bunch of forum members you dont know. you-1, you lose because you have a negative score* &* you typed a long post


no...i got "called out" by forum members who dont know me....so i obliged. did you have anything of any substance to say?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

The OP should of read the following 2 threads:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=395715

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=288993


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

mwc1 said:


> thinned skin? no. do i feel insulted? no. amused by the absurdity? yes. when someone resorts to personal insults, instead of a reasoned response to the question, then it says more about ken's (or your) character than mine. I suspect that resorting to personal attacks simply takes away from the unpleasantness of the answers that my question originally raised......and since you didn't "get it" by implication, then I will explain it now in no uncertain terms to you......
> 
> i don't know if ATL is a real person or a troll. if he was real (which i accept because i have no evidence to the contrary), then he has demonstrated an inability/unwilingness to (and will prolly never) accept your "education" on biking or bike choice.....that was clear after his second round of responses. Your voice can go hoarse with rage over that, even devolving into personal attacks in the upteenth round of posts, but the fact remains that he will not bend to your world view. so has all that "expert" opinion, frustration, rage, hate, insults resulted in any change? no. so who won on that exchange? did you? i think not. you can mutually congratulate each other on whacking the noob, or slap each other's back on how "we all showed him up" or "called him out"....but he is still gonna ride that blackcomb. forum=0, ATL=+1.
> 
> ...


I don't have any frustration. I don't have any rage. I don't have any hate. I don't have any ruffled feathers. I'm not here to "win" anything. Where are you getting this stuff? I think those things must come to your mind when you look into *your* mirror. Seems like you're the one that's trying to get somebody to "bend to your world view".

Who said you were ATL, or Kevinbike, or Mongoose pilot, or Vtolds, or a troll? *Nobody*. A little paranoid perhaps?

And "whacking the noob", "we all showed him up", or "called him out" seems to be that "Robin Hood/Underdog" thing again.

If I see any windmills that need tending to, I'll let you know.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

mwc1 said:


> thinned skin? no. do i feel insulted? no. amused by the absurdity? yes. when someone resorts to personal insults, instead of a reasoned response to the question, then it says more about ken's (or your) character than mine. I suspect that resorting to personal attacks simply takes away from the unpleasantness of the answers that my question originally raised......and since you didn't "get it" by implication, then I will explain it now in no uncertain terms to you......
> 
> i don't know if ATL is a real person or a troll. if he was real (which i accept because i have no evidence to the contrary), then he has demonstrated an inability/unwilingness to (and will prolly never) accept your "education" on biking or bike choice.....that was clear after his second round of responses. Your voice can go hoarse with rage over that, even devolving into personal attacks in the upteenth round of posts, but the fact remains that he will not bend to your world view. so has all that "expert" opinion, frustration, rage, hate, insults resulted in any change? no. so who won on that exchange? did you? i think not. you can mutually congratulate each other on whacking the noob, or slap each other's back on how "we all showed him up" or "called him out"....but he is still gonna ride that blackcomb. forum=0, ATL=+1.
> 
> ...


Without personal insults or being classless. Very well said.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i rode a mongoose once..

.. died a terrible, terrible death. i dont recommend it.


----------



## Atl (Sep 11, 2009)

savagemann said:


> Hey Atl,
> keep up the ride stoke man.
> When you can afford to, swap all your parts over to a decent new frame.........don't let all the people railing on you get you down.
> The reason people get so harsh about box store bikes is because many feel they are not safe to ride on the dirt.
> ...


Oh, I got a frame alright. As I noted I have a green 2008 22" Se Stout frame in my storage building. I got it for $90 off Ebay. I also bought a 29er Dart3 shock (Blue Sky Cycling $139) and an FSA Pig headset just waiting. Once I get the wheel set, tires, handlebars, chain, crank and bottom bracket I am all set to start another. As I noted my wife will inherit the Mongoose because it is her size (and she likes how flawlessly the Deore derailleurs shift) ...I am just a little tall for it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atl said:


> Oh, I got a frame alright. As I noted I have a green 2008 22" Se Stout frame in my storage building. I got it for $90 off Ebay. I also bought a 29er Dart3 shock (Blue Sky Cycling $139) and an FSA Pig headset just waiting. Once I get the wheel set, tires, handlebars, chain, crank and bottom bracket I am all set to start another. As I noted my wife will inherit the Mongoose because it is her size (and she likes how flawlessly the Deore derailleurs shift) ...I am just a little tall for it.


pics or i'm calling bs on you having a wife.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

blue109 said:


> lol...you guys are dicks. hey ATL...just ride it. you will fall in love with the sport or you wont. if you dont, no big deal. ride around and have fun. if you do...you will be itching to waste all your hard earned money on bikes and parts like its heroin. if you catch the adiction you will most likely destroy that bike in short order, and you will be happy for the excuse to buy something new. your wife will be pissed. all day at work you will be zoning out thinking about riding. you will get fired and your wife will leave you. you will live in a box under a bridge with your dope ass bike. you will be very happy with your simplified life.


how do you know so much about me


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

31 of 33 (94%) Walmart customers would recommend the Mongoose Blackcomb product to a friend.

http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/4698935/reviews.htm



a Mongoose Blackcomb Owner said:


> I havent figured out how to get the rear wheel off yet.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

This one of them ?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

This is another one...


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> i rode a mongoose once..
> 
> .. died a terrible, terrible death. i dont recommend it.


RIP!


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

Dude should ride what he wants to. I would be very careful because if the the previous owner rode it hard enough to trash the wheels I would suspect the frame could fail. Also, the Vuelta wheelset is pretty weak, 24 spoke if I recall right. Be cautious.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

highdelll said:


> This is another one...


Paramedic: Were you huffing paint, sir?

Yokel: Why no, whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

mwc1 said:


> thinned skin? no. do i feel insulted? no. amused by the absurdity? yes. when someone resorts to personal insults, instead of a reasoned response to the question, then it says more about ken's (or your) character than mine. I suspect that resorting to personal attacks simply takes away from the unpleasantness of the answers that my question originally raised......and since you didn't "get it" by implication, then I will explain it now in no uncertain terms to you......
> 
> i don't know if ATL is a real person or a troll. if he was real (which i accept because i have no evidence to the contrary), then he has demonstrated an inability/unwilingness to (and will prolly never) accept your "education" on biking or bike choice.....that was clear after his second round of responses. Your voice can go hoarse with rage over that, even devolving into personal attacks in the upteenth round of posts, but the fact remains that he will not bend to your world view. so has all that "expert" opinion, frustration, rage, hate, insults resulted in any change? no. so who won on that exchange? did you? i think not. you can mutually congratulate each other on whacking the noob, or slap each other's back on how "we all showed him up" or "called him out"....but he is still gonna ride that blackcomb. forum=0, ATL=+1.
> 
> ...


Dude, seriously, wtf do you have against capitalization? Your lack of respect for this simple element of orthography has has been the most offensive feature of this thread. Yes, even more so than some of Skyliner's misguided ramblings.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

LordDRIFT said:


> Dude, seriously, wtf do you have against capitalization? Your lack of respect for this simple element of orthography has has been the most offensive feature of this thread. Yes, even more so than some of Skyliner's misguided ramblings.


  

Best post of this thread yet!!


----------



## mikedirectory2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cute cartoon!


----------



## mwc1 (Sep 21, 2009)

LordDRIFT said:


> Dude, seriously, wtf do you have against capitalization? Your lack of respect for this simple element of orthography has has been the most offensive feature of this thread. Yes, even more so than some of Skyliner's misguided ramblings.


i am reminded of my Nietzsche:

"I fear we are not getting rid of God because we still believe in grammar."


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

ok i'm going to put my 2 cents in, and thats the offer for his bike.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Buying a cheap bike for lots of money doesn't seem like much of a special, unless you mean you spent an especially lot of money. My ebay special was a kona kikapu delivered to my door for less than 450 with a rock shox psylo. I had to buy a seal kit for shock for $10 though.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

where'd ATL go? i have a 2009 rockhopper comp disc i can let go for $250! dang this would make his mongoose look like a doodoo


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

.....dp


----------



## hilltoprider (Aug 12, 2008)

You know what is funny?You never here this kind of trash talk to a person out on the trail.Well unless there is 4 or 5 of them,and they are 15 years old.
The points on safety have been made,now you guys are just being tools.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

hilltoprider said:


> You know what is funny?You never here this kind of trash talk to a person out on the trail.Well unless there is 4 or 5 of them,and they are 15 years old.
> The points on safety have been made,now you guys are just being tools.


You have absolutely 100% correct. People tend to grow balls on the net and lose them as soon as they log off.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> You have absolutely 100% correct. People tend to grow balls on the net and lose them as soon as they log off.


The internet dickwad theory:
Complete anonymity + normal person = total dickwad.


----------



## hilltoprider (Aug 12, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> You have absolutely 100% correct. People tend to grow balls on the net and lose them as soon as they log off.


Not really what I was saying...I've been to OK,IN,and TN and rode with some great folks.All the people I rode with didn't stop and point out how much better they were than people on inferior bikes.They all stopped and helped when they could and always had some good advice even the people outside of my group.
Don't get discouraged by these chumps on here that talk crap,go ride and have fun.For the most part the MTB community is helpful.Respect the rules and be courteous and you will see that the few tools you run into on here are nobody.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

hilltoprider said:


> You know what is funny?You never here this kind of trash talk to a person out on the trail.Well unless there is 4 or 5 of them,and they are 15 years old.
> The points on safety have been made,now you guys are just being tools.


but when the person here with the ebay special is touting his bike as "a great bike" i will laugh at him. if he said some of the things he's said in this thread, i will continue to laugh at him. if i saw a well upgraded mongoose blackcomb on the trails i may also laugh as i stroll along


----------



## hilltoprider (Aug 12, 2008)

louisssss said:


> but when the person here with the ebay special is touting his bike as "a great bike" i will laugh at him. if he said some of the things he's said in this thread, i will continue to laugh at him. if i saw a well upgraded mongoose blackcomb on the trails i may also laugh as i stroll along


I can't argue that,how many times does it need said though?


----------



## hilltoprider (Aug 12, 2008)

louisssss said:


> but when the person here with the ebay special is touting his bike as "a great bike" i will laugh at him. if he said some of the things he's said in this thread, i will continue to laugh at him. if i saw a well upgraded mongoose blackcomb on the trails i may also laugh as i stroll along


Kinda like people remodeling a trailer,or throwing money at a honda civic.I hear ya,it doesn't meet your level so it's trash.Wonder what the guys who ride better bikes than you say about yours?
I'm not saying I agree with this guy,but he's done did it and there has been enough dogging his ass about it.
You know back when I was rolling my cheap ass mongoose d-60 and my mt.fury I wouldn't of even heard you laughing....I was having too much fun.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

hilltoprider said:


> Kinda like people remodeling a trailer,or throwing money at a honda civic.I hear ya,it doesn't meet your level so it's trash.Wonder what the guys who ride better bikes than you say about yours?
> I'm not saying I agree with this guy,but he's done did it and there has been enough dogging his ass about it.
> You know back when I was rolling my cheap ass mongoose d-60 and my mt.fury I wouldn't of even heard you laughing....I was having too much fun.


i dunno what people that have nicer bikes say about my rockhopper. i've made numerous posts about it, and haven't gotten 1 negative comment.

+1, good posts. this OP is getting enough ****. but sometimes it needs to go a few more times to let him/them know some things.


----------



## hilltoprider (Aug 12, 2008)

louisssss said:


> i dunno what people that have nicer bikes say about my rockhopper. i've made numerous posts about it, and haven't gotten 1 negative comment.
> 
> +1, good posts. this OP is getting enough ****. but sometimes it needs to go a few more times to let him/them know some things.


I can't think of anything bad to say about a rock hopper either.
It's hard to hear all of this when you don't know any better and you think you just built a good bike.
People on here are cruel to anyone not on a decent ride.It's really sad seeing as to how we need all the help we can get to keep our trails open and the sport growing.
Lol,do you think the growth in mountain biking is because of high end bikes or walfart giving us all a start?They have their place.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

he did receive the help. many people told him to get off his mongoose on the trails. he didn't listen and insisted otherwise. when people bump heads like that arguments happen.


----------



## javajoe (Nov 10, 2009)

To the people simply having a little fun here, well ok. To those set out to.....GOD DAMN IT! this post really upsets me, I use this forum for information and have gotten lots. This poor guy got railed and railed hard, for what? showing off something he was proud of! when confronted by the aforementioned "elitists" (and my, how they did fight hard!) he did what most human beings would, prickle up and defend them selves. weather or not he did so intelligently is another question. some one said this is not the third grade......well all of you "adults" really musta' had it tuff in grade school, cause you are certainly acting like children hiding behind long distance and anonymity.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

Damn, how I had hoped this post had scrolled to the end pages...


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

blue109 said:


> lol...you guys are dicks. hey ATL...just ride it. you will fall in love with the sport or you wont. if you dont, no big deal. ride around and have fun. if you do...you will be itching to waste all your hard earned money on bikes and parts like its heroin. if you catch the adiction you will most likely destroy that bike in short order, and you will be happy for the excuse to buy something new. your wife will be pissed. all day at work you will be zoning out thinking about riding. you will get fired and your wife will leave you. you will live in a box under a bridge with your dope ass bike. you will be very happy with your simplified life.


 couldnt have said it better myself =] +1


----------

